# Suggest a fun activity for a couple to do on weekends?



## btterflykisses

Something that requires communication , movement and learning something new and not sexual.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Take your camera and go for a hike. Find some beautiful scenery to appreciate and save. Don't forget sunscreen, and plenty of water. 
Actually if you are very new to this kind of activity you should be told to take these six things.
- Sun protection (sunscreen and hat)
- Water 1 liter per hour
- Whistle
- personal first aid kit including moleskin
- trail food
- Flashlight


----------



## Married but Happy

Go to a farmer's market, see what's available, discuss ideas to plan a meal together to make later that day, then shop for the ingredients, go home, and cook together.


----------



## Unicus

A picnic with gourmet food at some secluded spot with a set of binoculars.


----------



## happy2gether

take a trip to a national park/monument, a beach, hiking trail, etc..

if those aren't your thing maybe visit a local youth sports park and cheer on some kids. My wife and I do this once or twice a week just to spend time together, even though we are usually at another ballfield with our own kids 3-4 nights a week anyway. LOL


If nothing else, just go for a nice walk on a country road.


----------



## btterflykisses

Thanks everyone. Nice suggestions.


----------



## SunnyT

Zip line
Float the river
Flea market
Baseball game 
Painting (Painting With a Twist?)
Street fair (awesome people watching)
Craft fair
Car show
Kareoke
Go to a restraunt or bar in your town advertised as the "Oldest and Finest"
Estate sales (fun to look in other people's homes and stuff!)
Water park.... slides and the lazy river work for grown ups too

We've done all these except the zipline....it is on my list for this summer.


----------



## TX-SC

btterflykisses said:


> Something that requires communication , movement and learning something new and not sexual.


Golf
Tennis
Cycling
Hiking
Tandem kayaking
Cooking class
Gardening


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

We have gone out to wine tastings that were sponsored by different groups in our area - about twice a year. But in addition that that, my wife and I have visited wineries to tour and do tastings. We've also gone to farmers markets, the Smuckers Outlet store (where I found some Bustelo coffee made from 100% Arabica beans) and a BIG "hardware" store that is like a farmers/general/cast iron kitchen/country peddler type of store. We've gone to fruit orchards together.

Also I'd bet you have access to a good Light Opera theater somewhere close by. We've also seen symphonies in the summer at outdoor concert venues at lawn seats. You can pack a picnic dinner of wine, cheeses and various other good offerings of French/Italian bread, finer cold cuts, strawberries, grapes, etc.


----------



## heartsbeating

btterflykisses said:


> Something that requires communication , movement and learning something new and not sexual.


Dancing, cooking, massage ....or one of my (now) faves... water balloon fights. Granted, the communication may be laughing and screaming / yelling in the fun sense.

What are you wanting to achieve?


----------



## Venessa Hodge

Plan a weekend trip,awesome way to stay together. Nothing can be more adventurous than exploring a new place together.


----------



## Rowan

We like to scroll through our state's tourism website and check their monthly magazine to see what's going on in our area. Visit a nearby town for their local festival or to see whatever their local claim to fame is. Drive around a little village to see the historic homes then have a nice meal at a local dive restaurant. Visit a state park and rent a kayak or walk trails. Go check out a zoo or aquarium.


----------

